# so i walked into a pet store... and you know how the rest goes. :/



## Jaguar

well, not quite the same old, but... lil curly, scrawny, and scratched up rexy guy in there with his siblings and other assortments... 5 rats crammed in a 2x2 pine-filled tank with nowhere to climb and run around. he was so cute with his flat footed waddle, grabbing and nibbling at my finger, but i knew right away this guy needed help. it wasn't apparent how bad his situation really was until i got him home, a $5 adoption fee later - he could not climb ladders (he would attempt to pull himself up with his front legs - his back ones would fall through, and he would flail and flop onto the floor) and was utterly perplexed by the barred walls of the cage. he would sniff and sniff and sniff the air, knowing the cage went upwards - but he would just grip his front paws on the bars, look up longingly, and give up.

he is the sweetest most timid little guy ever - he goes absolutely limp when i pick him up but does not run or struggle. he obviously has been handled at some point but his life in a tank has seriously ruined his dexterity and mobility... hopefully with a little bit of climbing therapy he will rebuild the muscles in his legs over time.  i don't think i will ever suggest anyone keep their rats in a tank, no matter what the situation, ever again.

well, who wants to help me with a name? my current two rats are benjamin and bernard... doesn't necessarily have to start with a b, but something that fits in well with their names.  and any ideas what color he is? a poor russian blue perhaps? my green walls reflect a lot on his fur... he is more of a bluey grey than the picture appears.


----------



## jasugar

He's a handsome little boy. 

If you want something that starts with a B... Bartelby perhaps? 

What a lucky boy.


----------



## HighwayStar

I think an interesting B name would be Balthazar. I'm sure he will get some pep in his step after he sees what a great new world has opened up to him.


----------



## LoveLivid

I'm glad you got him- he's lucky to be going to a good home. And he's absolutely adorable. Hopefully, in time, he'll be able to climb the cage walls and such <3

I'd suggest Bartemius, for a B-name.


----------



## Jaguar

thanks guys  i hope so too


----------



## lilspaz68

Definitely a russian blue and don't worry, he just needs to build up some muscle for climbing...he'll be fine. He might not be as old as you think though


----------



## Terpsichore

I second Bartelby! 

Perhaps you could cover the ramps with that grippy cloth that is used in the bottom of kitchen drawers to help him out until his muscle tone improves. I am not sure if that might be babying him too much. Or if he is better off on his own, as I have no experience adopting a rat from that kind of situation.

Also, he looks to have an adorable long face like an opossum.


----------



## Kiko

It's not a B name, but what about Garth? Bernard, Benjiman and Garth. I like the way that sounds.

B names I can think of .... Beuregard, Barny, Bryce, Byron.

I have heard of the muscle lack happening in lab rats. I imagine it would be the same in tanked rats :/ Just another reaon we can tell people tanks are bad.
I give it a couple weeks before he is climbing like a pro.


----------



## RicePaperLotus

He's incredibly sweet looking! So nice to hear he has a safe home with someone who can help him get back to his nature of climbing, poor guy. Continuing on the B train, I've always loved the name Beau.


----------



## Rattymonday

Poor little feller.. But he's adorable! I'm sure you can get him comfortable and back in top condition soon :3.
I also liked the name Bartelby.. And Bruce


----------



## littlematchstick

very cute boy!! How bout Bastian (short for sebastion) or Blake? Just some suggestions! Congrats on the new addition!! =D


----------



## halfmoon

He's adorable! Hopefully he gets the hand of climbing soon. ;D I think he looks like a Bartholomew (Bart for short )


----------



## Jaguar

thank you for the name suggestions everyone! but they don't have to start with b, haha  i do like baxter though!

how old do you think he may be, shelagh? i hope he will fill out after a few weeks, he's terribly underweight. 
even though he was eating regal rat at the store, he's not eating it much here.


----------



## littlematchstick

I think he kinda looks like a charlie..haha


----------



## Kinsey

Soak the food in ensure or something..he'll eat eventually.

Beautiful little guy, he is a sweet looking boy and hopefully you get him fixed up soon. He'll get climbing figured out eventually.


----------



## Jaguar

he's got climbing pretty much down already, he loves to run and hop around on my floor like a maniac lol. he's extremely interested in ben and bernard, but bernard's still been super aggressive towards him, huffing and trying to nip through the bars, so intros might take a while.


----------



## Darkally

I was in a petstore just the other day, nice place until you went all the way to the back with the rats, think there were at least 10 of them in a 10gal..so sad they could not even move and they were big ones too, I could barely look, they had another one quarantines right next to them that looked like it was dying, very sad...even in petshops that look all clean and nice..usually the rodents are not treated so well..They had huge open cages for the rest of the animals..but I had a feeling what I would find in the back...Dirty 10gal lining a whole side wall just crammed with poor little rodents...


----------



## Jaguar

yup, sounds pretty typical...  so sad.


----------



## ReBel*AnGeL*

Glad to hear ur lil' man is feeling more confident with climbing! Have u found a name yet?
And blue's are too beautiful! Gorgeous!!


----------

